# My new pup...



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=471888&modir=663264

Couldn't be happier with this girl so far...Tons of food and prey drive...great personality.

I would love to hear oppinions on pedigree good or bad...

I'm very interested to see how this girl turns out!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the new pup!!


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

Who's the breeder?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice pedigree - I am especially partial to the dam's side, she's not too distantly related to one of mine (Kessy)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like it! Of course, I have an Ufo daughter, and a Django v h Jurjim daughter as well! 

You should have tons and tons of ball drive - clarity may be a bit short and you will have to train carefully to promote it and not push the dog so high it can't think....also, IME - the Ufo stuff does best if kept as companions not subject to 'deprivation' type training....

Lee


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

The breeder is Brandon Hayes from Hayes Haus German Shepherds....I do have a pic...cant figure out how to post it...my phone doesn't get along with the forum all that well....

It definitely seems like she could turn into an absolute over the top nut if someone was inclined to make her that way...Very good environmentally...Im very happy with her so far....Seems like she may have more of an aggressive edge then I thought she would have....but I'm not complaining....I kind of thought she was just going to be a prey monster and my decoy was going to have to pull aggression out, but after having her for a while I think she is bringing a decent amount of natural aggression to the table.

I have a Dasty son I am hoping to put to her when she gets older....I really like all of the Dasty x Ufo stuff I have seen...and also have heard tons of good things about the cross...

We will see....


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Nice looking girl you have there! Nice pedigree too! Why are your plans for her? Training wise?


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom, Haven't really decided yet...probably a little of everything....I train because I enjoy training, and enjoy bits and pieces of all the sports...I enjoy the ob in sch....the defense of handler in ring, the straight at you decoys of psa....so who knows....


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Andy, isn't nice to have options because your dogs truly reflects the breed in that it is an utility dog capable of any of those things? Good Luck!!


----------



## Andy Deitz (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes it is cliffson...from what I see so far from this girl the sky is the limit.

With my male I bounced around, and so far have gotten the entry level in three sports....Had I focused on one I am very confident I could have finished one of them out...but I really feel I have learned more about my dog and my training doing this then I would have by going out and putting a sch3 on him.

Hawken Xazziam - German Shepherd Dog

I have also spent far more time learning to decoy this year then actually training my own dog, kind of sucks, but I know in the long run what I am learning will help me greatly on the other side of the leash.

Train to have fun...title to have a goal...anyways...rant over...lol...

Very excited and curious to see how things will go with this little monster....


----------

